

Show HN: HNBoard.com - Craigslist for Startup School / Hacker News - od

With StartupSchool coming up next weekend, I thought it would be nice to have a site where you can post parties, jobs, rideshare, rooms for rent and tips for attendees.<p>HNBoard can also be used in general for job postings, looking for co-founders, etc.<p>Thanks.
======
rman666
Very cool. Sure makes me wish I was going to Startup School 2012. Maybe next
year. I have 365 days to make it happen!

~~~
od
Thanks!

------
od
Clickable, <http://hnboard.com>

------
ninetax
Nice, are you going to release the source for this?

~~~
od
Thanks! Wasn't planning on it, but maybe in the future.

